# Alto alto hazard



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

I've always take out before the 2nd RR bridge with folks who do the run more than I do.

Is there any reason to go under the low 2nd RR bridge which seems a hazard in itself?


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

With no more whitewater after the first bridge why continue?? There is 1 small spot for parking after the 1st bridge that has no private property signs.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

There's a good rapid under the second road bridge after the 1st RR bridge.

The takeout upstream of the fire station is steep, but short.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Never a good sign when you are measuring distances on a rio by city blocks...


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

cadster said:


> There's a good rapid under the second road bridge after the 1st RR bridge.
> 
> The takeout upstream of the fire station is steep, but short.


I suppose when you find yourself paddling alto alto then every 'rapid' counts. (Yawn).


----------

